# Can somebody help me understand?



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been watching the news lately. My goodness, you would think that nothing is happening on earth but the superbowl. They keep showing people who are obviously middle class or lower middle class who are bent on going to the superbowl. They say that lodging at a Best Western (cheap motel) is EIGHT HUNDRED DOLLARS a night. Tickets are anywhere from $1250 a seat to $240,000 for a suite. Why? What is so earth shaking that people are willing to go into debt to see a bunch of men kick a ball around? I don't get it.

Can somebody splain it to me?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the kicking a ball is soccer....

But I don't get it either. Never have.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't get ANY sport at all. I guess for the guys it's an excuse to PARTAY!! Like they need one.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*They pay all that money to have beer poured down their necks and people screaming in their ears...when the best seat is in your living room if you really want to see it. I was a football widow for years...thank God my husband now hates sports of all kinds....especially football and (the stupidest sport of all) Nascar...*


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

My hubby and I love football, but no way we would ever pay that much to go watch it! Nancy, you are so right that the best seat is in our own home!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Has anyone been to a Nascar race? I don't get any of the sport stuff but to me, Nascar or NasCASH as my hubby calls it takes the cake in my opinion. There are some people who don't pay the rent that month because they have to have their race tickets! Then they go to the concession stand and buy beer at $10.00 a can and chicken wings for $10.00 and then the souvenirs. Don't get it.....


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

People have different passions. That's what makes life interesting. 

Just like people don't get why we spend $$$ on our fluffs! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> People have different passions. That's what makes life interesting.
> 
> Just like people don't get why we spend $$$ on our fluffs!
> 
> ...



I am trying to understand what on earth that passion is. In the years that I have had pleasure and love from my baby, I still did not spend any where near what three days in New Orleans for superbowl would cost. Does superbowl love you? Does superbowl bring a smile to your face every morning?

Oh, and what if your team looses???? Are you still quite pleased to be $20,000 in debt to have had the privilege?

I am open to understanding, if anyone can tell me what an uplifting experience it is.

Now, I get that there are people out there with lots of money that they came by easily. Sure, they can spend it freely. It is the middle class and less than middle class people who are out there spending what could be their kids college fund. That's what I don't understand.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So, our nation is in a financial crisis. People are loosing their homes. Our government can't afford to meet the obligations they promised. But yet somehow people can find a way to spend tens of thousands of dollars to watch grown men kick a ball around. And we hold these grown men who spend their lives kicking a ball around as heroes. What is heroic about catching a ball? I don't get it.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I live in Ohio our two teams never go, so I don't understand either.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't understand it either. What also baffles me is how angry fans get if their team loses. I have seen people on FB use the most obscene language against their team when they have lost. Maybe because so called fans are making big bets on a game? 

Whatever ... I think it's nuts what people pay for tickets to these games. No wonder the football players are making millions. 

On another note ... it amazes me what makes the news these days. I am so tired of hearing about Lindsay Lohan ... and, now the big deal about Beyonce possibly lip syncing at the Inauguration ... and, because of this, there was really a petition to impeach President Obama!!! I tell you ... the world is going bananas!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie, I went to one superbowl in my life---and hated it! Our tickets were free (from a friend who was a middle-line-backer at the time) and we took a little boy whose dad was dying w/cancer---HE LOVED IT--had the time of his life! I would never go again!
I do like football, but I like it on TV and only following particular players on teams or team. 
I can't explain something that is illogical.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

There is no reason only passion. If we don't get it it's not for us. I wouldn't go to a Super Bowl for $850 but highly considering going to the world cup in Brazil for no less than $10G. Go figure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ok so I'm the odd man out on this one. I'm a Daddy's girl through and through and I LOVE football! I've spent nearly my entire life on a field either cheering (I cheered competitively), watching my brother play or watching Daddy coach/ref. I cannot imagine my life any other way. We've gone to PA for lots of Eagles football games and yes, we have spent a small fortune on those tickets. The most $ we spent were at a playoff game, 50 yard line, lower level seats - its was fabulous! While some may not understand one hobby or another (i.e. ~ I don't like racing, horse racing), it doesn't mean that the hobby doesn't have value. It's just different folks get enjoyment from different things.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Summergirl73 said:


> Ok so I'm the odd man out on this one. I'm a Daddy's girl through and through and I LOVE football! I've spent nearly my entire life on a field either cheering (I cheered competitively), watching my brother play or watching Daddy coach/ref. I cannot imagine my life any other way. We've gone to PA for lots of Eagles football games and yes, we have spent a small fortune on those tickets. The most $ we spent were at a playoff game, 50 yard line, lower level seats - its was fabulous! While some may not understand one hobby or another (i.e. ~ I don't like racing, horse racing), it doesn't mean that the hobby doesn't have value. It's just different folks get enjoyment from different things.


Bridget - I'm with you. Grew up in central Illinois watching the Chicago Bears on Sunday afternoon TV with my dad. In the summer it was St. Louis Cardinals' baseball. Moved to the Chicago area in 1986 and started going to Bears games in 1987. Now I have season tickets - even got ownership of them in my divorce settlement! :chili:

Sunday home games are a "festival" with tailgating, friends, and the game. In 2007, I wasn't selected to purchase tickets for the Super Bowl (they enter season ticket holders in a lottery to buy tickets) but seriously considered going. Best sports related memories - besides watching with my dad - actually being on the field during pre-game at a Bears game this past season; attending the NFC Championship game in January 2007 when the Bears won the game and were going to the Super Bowl, and being at game 1 of the World Series in 2005 (Chicago White Sox) when we won that game.

Dominic - I was in Italy in 2008 when the Italians were in the FIFA tournament - witnessed that passion first hand! 

Yes it is a passion, but it is no less absurd of a passion than the women who spend hours at a scrapbooking festival, who spend hours at gourmet cooking, who are addicted to reality shows (can't understand that one no matter how hard I try) or who dress their little white fluffy dogs in clothes and bows! My brother in law shows muscle cars - can't quite understand the thousands of dollars he spends there but he loves it so more power to him! Think about how boring life would be if we were all alike and had the same interests.

Now, pardon me while I go stock up on snacks for next weeks' Harbaugh Bowl er, Super Bowl!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

eiksaa said:


> People have different passions. That's what makes life interesting.
> 
> Just like people don't get why we spend $$$ on our fluffs!
> 
> ...


Atleast when we spend money on our fluffs we still get to enjoy it for a long time afterwards and see it in real life...... People spend money on sporting events ,it's over and they can talk about it I guess. Oh,they get to pay for it for a long time,they get to relive it every month on their credit card bill....:HistericalSmiley:

Al's not a big sports fan, he will watch a little bit of it,usually if he's visiting his dad,otherwise he can take it or leave it. He'd rather watch a movie...I'm sooo lucky!


----------



## samantha45 (Jul 8, 2012)

well im an eagles fan they didnt do well this year. I dont spend money to watch the games but i did buy my fluffs eagles jerseys and they love laying with mommy watching the games on tv. i would rather buy my fluffs stuff than spend it on football !
but i also live in dover and can hear the nascar races i do sometimes watch it on tv but once again my fluffs dont mind cause they know there gonna cuddle with me and watch too.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, I know. You're paying for an experience and not an actual product that stays with you. It's like paying a lot for a skydiving experience, or even a great vacation. It's just the experience, and of course the memories. 

While people going in debt is not something I would do personally, I have spent over 25% of a month's salary to watch a sporting event at the stadium and I can say I don't regret one bit. My team lost, but the experience was still worth it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree. If you think of sporting events (or really hobbies of any kind) like a vacation, it might make more sense to those who don't care for sports. It's about doing something you enjoy.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I get the idea of doing something you enjoy. What I do not get is the paying insanely inflated prices to do so. I would love to go to Westminster some day. I would also just love a vacation in NYC, but I won't do that now, because there are more important things to spend money on. 

It is great to enjoy football, to have a super-bowl party and watch the game on TV. But to pay these insanely inflated prices? They said on the news that the _least_ expensive lodging they could find was $800 a night at a Best Western. The least expensive ticket to the game was $1250, but people were paying way way more that face value to get tickets. 

It would be nice to have so much money that you could afford such an event, but my point was, the people they were interviewing did not appear to be financially well off. Now, before you say that I can't tell from an interview how much money they have, I will concede that point. But, I still think it is a safe guess that many of these people are spending money they could save for their kids education.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

If people can affort , I say if you love it go for it... ... getting into debt ( or even further debt)..is a whole other story and I think that's basically the point Sylie was making).

I do have an 'issue' with the salaries these sports pros get..I think really it's outrageous... and many aren't even good role models for the young!! THAT really irks me.! Somehow I find it very wrong that a sports pro or celebrities in entertainment field etc get soooo much when firefighters, policement and our military get so little!! The outrageous salaries are what drives the ticket prices up. I know several middle income families that simple can't affort the tickets for a dad ( and mom in some cases) even for reg baseball games..not even talking world series. With additional cost of the 'goodies' ( hot dogs/ sodas/ ..even bottled water!) on top of tickets it can be a VERY expensive outting for a family of 4!
Again..yes many have no problem BUT in todays economy.. many many find this simple form of entertainment just not feaseble..... such a shame. 

a 'PS"... we're not big into sports so not an issue to us.. and in another thread I spoke of an early love as a young girl came that to a halt because the boyfriend was soo into sports, I couldn't take it LOL He was a great guy.... but it became an area of contention LOL .


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> If people can affort , I say if you love it go for it... ... getting into debt ( or even further debt)..is a whole other story and I think that's basically the point Sylie was making).
> 
> I do have an 'issue' with the salaries these sports pros get..I think really it's outrageous... and many aren't even good role models for the young!! THAT really irks me.! Somehow I find it very wrong that a sports pro or celebrities in entertainment field etc get soooo much when firefighters, policement and our military get so little!! The outrageous salaries are what drives the ticket prices up. I know several middle income families that simple can't affort the tickets for a dad ( and mom in some cases) even for reg baseball games..not even talking world series. With additional cost of the 'goodies' ( hot dogs/ sodas/ ..even bottled water!) on top of tickets it can be a VERY expensive outting for a family of 4!
> Again..yes many have no problem BUT in todays economy.. many many find this simple form of entertainment just not feaseble..... such a shame.
> ...


Good point!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I get the idea of splurging once and a while and just choosing to spend our money on whatever you enjoy. I also get what you are saying Sylvie. And in some cases maybe they saved up to treat themselves, some could afford it (whether or not they looked like it : ) and some like you said are spending money that could be spent more wisely on their family. Where I am there are no venues that could even come close to this situation. The closest would be to spend a few hundred on concert tickets. 
I think they should lower the price of tickets in general because I agree the prices are crazy - which is why the players and owners are paid such outrageous salaries. I think we just go along with it and accept that's the way it is. Even if they were paid half of their salaries they would still be well paid.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

eiksaa said:


> People have different passions. That's what makes life interesting.
> 
> Just like people don't get why we spend $$$ on our fluffs!
> 
> ...


It depends what your passion is costing you. If you can afford it why not. But if you have to go in debt to afford it, it is another ball game. Did you take out a loan to buy stuff for your fluff ? I certainly would not.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> I am trying to understand what on earth that passion is. In the years that I have had pleasure and love from my baby, I still did not spend any where near what three days in New Orleans for superbowl would cost. Does superbowl love you? Does superbowl bring a smile to your face every morning?
> 
> Oh, and what if your team looses???? Are you still quite pleased to be $20,000 in debt to have had the privilege?
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sylie said:


> So, our nation is in a financial crisis. People are loosing their homes. Our government can't afford to meet the obligations they promised. But yet somehow people can find a way to spend tens of thousands of dollars to watch grown men kick a ball around. And we hold these grown men who spend their lives kicking a ball around as heroes. What is heroic about catching a ball? I don't get it.


I don't get it either. And then they want you to believe that the economy is bad. Geez, if the economy is *that* bad you would think that nobody has money to spend on things like this that really are unnecessary !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I don't understand it either. What also baffles me is how angry fans get if their team loses. I have seen people on FB use the most obscene language against their team when they have lost. Maybe because so called fans are making big bets on a game?
> 
> Whatever ... I think it's nuts what people pay for tickets to these games. No wonder the football players are making millions.
> 
> *On another note ... it amazes me what makes the news these days. I am so tired of hearing about Lindsay Lohan ... and, now the big deal about Beyonce possibly lip syncing at the Inauguration ... and, because of this, there was really a petition to impeach President Obama!!! I tell you ... the world is going bananas!*




:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: sad but true.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Has anyone been to a Nascar race? I don't get any of the sport stuff but to me, Nascar or NasCASH as my hubby calls it takes the cake in my opinion. There are some people who don't pay the rent that month because they have to have their race tickets! Then they go to the concession stand and buy beer at $10.00 a can and chicken wings for $10.00 and then the souvenirs. Don't get it.....


No, never been to a Nascar race....watching cars make left turns around a circle...LOL "Oh he's makin' another left turn"......round and round....jeez!!!! I went into a truckstop one night when we stopped for fuel, and there were about 20 guys standing in the middle of the room looking up at a tv...I had to squeeze past all of them to get to the ladies room and when I looked up, they were all transfixed on a Nascar race....really?? Seriously?? OMG!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I never watch a Nascar race not even on TV because of the noise :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

nwyant1946 said:


> No, never been to a Nascar race....watching cars make left turns around a circle...LOL "Oh he's makin' another left turn"......round and round....jeez!!!! I went into a truckstop one night when we stopped for fuel, and there were about 20 guys standing in the middle of the room looking up at a tv...I had to squeeze past all of them to get to the ladies room and when I looked up, they were all transfixed on a Nascar race....really?? Seriously?? OMG!!!!


Those guys should see my Snowball when he gets excited about going outside ... or, if someone knocks at the front door ... or, if he is playing chase with his Poppi! He goes around in circles just as fast as those Nascar racers!! And, Snowball is a hundred more times entertaining, too!!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Lets see i have been to a nascar race ( for hubby) didnt like it. Dont care to watch the races at home when i can do other things, and at the race track where i cant do something else... man what a nightmare. As for football i have to agree the best seat in the place is your house. All your fav foods and drinks right at hand. you are nice and toasty warm and cozy. I love football but not enough to put out all my money for one game.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

To me, this is a to each his own kind of thing. As an avid sports fan, if my NY Jets were playing the Chicago Bears in the SuperBowl, i'd be at the game and Maggie would be sitting right next to me! Lol. See, I'm not even ashamed of admitting I'm a Jet fan. (They were quite an embarrassment this year.) 

It could be a once in a lifetime opportunity!
Xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I get it, although I am a huge sports fan. I love football, hockey, and basketball, but baseball is definitely my favorite. My family and I have organized vacations around Cubs games. We've gone to Spring Training in Arizona multiple times, and we followed the Cubs up to Montreal back when the Expos were a team. When my mom was a kid, she and her family would follow the Cubs all over the country during the summer. I really love being able to carry on this tradition and share this with my family. And maybe one day they'll actually win it all. :HistericalSmiley:

But yeah...I see going to the Super Bowl as more of a vacation/once-in-a-lifetime opportunity kind of thing. I've done something similarly crazy (music though, not sports). I am not well-off or anything, but a few years ago, I found out one of my favorite bands was getting back together and playing a show in London. So I saved up my money and flew overseas to see them! It cost me a lot, but it was 100% worth it. Every time I think back on that trip, it makes me smile so much. I had such a great time, and it really an incredible, once-in-a-lifetime experience.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

KAG said:


> To me, this is a to each his own kind of thing. As an avid sports fan, if my NY Jets were playing the Chicago Bears in the SuperBowl, i'd be at the game and Maggie would be sitting right next to me! Lol. See, I'm not even ashamed of admitting I'm a Jet fan. (They were quite an embarrassment this year.)
> 
> It could be a once in a lifetime opportunity!
> Xoxoxoxoxoxo


Kerry - every year I pray this will happen! Even if the Jets play the Bears in Chicago, you know you are welcome here!!! My poor nephew (who usually goes to games with me) will just have to understand!



=supermanskivvies= said:


> I get it, although I am a huge sports fan. I love football, hockey, and basketball, but baseball is definitely my favorite. My family and I have organized vacations around Cubs games. We've gone to Spring Training in Arizona multiple times, and we followed the Cubs up to Montreal back when the Expos were a team. When my mom was a kid, she and her family would follow the Cubs all over the country during the summer. I really love being able to carry on this tradition and share this with my family. And maybe one day they'll actually win it all. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> But yeah...I see going to the Super Bowl as more of a vacation/once-in-a-lifetime opportunity kind of thing. I've done something similarly crazy (music though, not sports). I am not well-off or anything, but a few years ago, I found out one of my favorite bands was getting back together and playing a show in London. So I saved up my money and flew overseas to see them! It cost me a lot, but it was 100% worth it. Every time I think back on that trip, it makes me smile so much. I had such a great time, and it really an incredible, once-in-a-lifetime experience.


Your trip sounds fabulous! And the memories from those types of things are truly once in a lifetime!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am not a sports fan of any sport and I do not know who is even playing in the game. I don't watch it for the commercials I don't watch commercials at all. Except this one from Kentucky Fried Chicken that is grating on every nerve in my body. :smpullhair: I really don't pay too much attention but this one is on all the time. They talk about all you can get in the game bowl on KFC. At the end of this commercial a blond girl yells something that I still can't understand and I am ready to jump into the TV and duct tape her mouth!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Deborah said:


> I am not a sports fan of any sport and I do not know who is even playing in the game. I don't watch it for the commercials I don't watch commercials at all. Except this one from Kentucky Fried Chicken that is grating on every nerve in my body. :smpullhair: I really don't pay too much attention but this one is on all the time. They talk about all you can get in the game bowl on KFC. At the end of this commercial a blond girl yells something that I still can't understand and I am ready to jump into the TV and duct tape her mouth!


Now, THAT would be a superbowl commercial to end all...you duct taping the bimbo's mouth. Yay. 

This is another aspect of the insane amount of money spent on the superbowl. I used to work in a financial capacity for an art director of TV commercials. Can you guess how much money Budweiser spent to produce a commercial to advertise their crap beer during the superbowl? Suffice it to say, it could feed eight third world countries and eliminate malaria world wide.


----------

